# Now in Shop: Peridot Birthstone!



## Justin (Aug 1, 2016)

*Now in Shop
Peridot Birthstone!*​
Hey everyone... happy August! The Shop has just been refreshed with the latest monthly birthstone.

*Added:
*

August Birthstone (Peridot)
*Removed:
*

July Birthstone (Ruby)
Speaking of collectibles, be sure to check out the sign-ups for our upcoming TBT Fair tournaments starting with the Fair this Saturday!


*Details on the Fair can be found here*
*Click here for the Smash tourney.*
*Click here for the Pokemon tourney.*


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow, soon is now!


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 1, 2016)

August has always been my favourite month! And now the Fair to look forward to ... "My cup runneth over"  ... I can just imagine the hours and hours that have gone into preparing and setting up! I know it will be a huge success 
Can hardly wait for more details ...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2016)

those weed chocolate cakes though lol 

but yess nice maybe i should collect some more green stuff haha


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> those *weed chocolate cakes* though lol
> 
> but yess nice maybe i should collect some more green stuff haha



thought you were referring to the Peridot birthstone (thinking "that doesn't look like a cake...") until I looked at the shop, I get it now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 1, 2016)

I wonder if this is the last year for birthstones. Cause this time, I would like to get collectibles based on the Greek Astrology.

For instance, whenever it's February, I can buy an Aquarius collectible. Whenever it's October, I can buy a Libra collectible.


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 1, 2016)

Does it come with an alien plush?


----------



## Bowie (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm glad I got all mine the first year they came out. The flowers are the only other collectibles I've really been interested in, but I think I'll stick with my birthstones for good.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 1, 2016)

Will there ever be a Mario Kart 8 Tournament? I mean, I know its dead. But still, do it plz.

And I thought the pansy collectibles were gone as I still haven't collected them yet. Don't wanna ruin my lineup if you know what I mean.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 1, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Will there ever be a Mario Kart 8 Tournament? I mean, I know its dead. But still, do it plz.
> 
> And I thought the pansy collectibles were gone as I still haven't collected them yet. Don't wanna ruin my lineup if you know what I mean.



iirc the pansies are here thru August...


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 1, 2016)

August is my birthmonth, why does it have to be that awful shade of green


----------

